# Verstehe meinen Fehler nicht (W3C Validator)



## matze93 (16. August 2010)

Hi,
der W3C Validator meldet mir folgenden Fehler:

```
Error  Line 37, Column 86: Required attributes missing on element input.

…captcha_input" name="0" type="image" src="images/captcha.png" autofocus> &nbsp;
```
Doch wenn ich das required attribut einbinde ist das ganze nicht zulässig.
Die Zeile sieht so aus:

```
<input class="captcha_input" name="0" type="image" src="images/captcha.png" autofocus> &nbsp;
```
Ich wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn ihr einen Trick kennt, wie ich das ganze umgehen kann. Schließlich möchte ich später meine CMS als W3C Confirm vermarkten.
mfg.
Matthias


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Erstmal solltest du dem "name"-Attribut einen anderen Namen geben, ich denke das ist auch nicht gültig.

Laut SelfHTML-Attributreferenz gibt es kein Attr. namens "autofocus".


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. August 2010)

Hallo Matthias,

welches Markup verwendest du? XHTML? HTML 5?
Wenn es HTML5 ist, dann würde ich erst einmal warten, bis das fertig ist, bevor du da was programmierst 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2010)

Moin,

Was ich sehe: 
*autofocus hat da nichts zu Suchen(es sei denn du validierst als HTML5)
* dort wäre ein alt-Attribut erwünscht, allerdings ist das nicht #REQUIRED(HTML5 ausgenommen, da ist es Pflicht für image-Inputs)

Generell:
Die Meldung besagt nicht, dass dort ein Attribut "required" fehlt, sondern dass dort irgendein Pflicht-Attribut fehlt.


@ComFreek:
das mit dem name ist OK so, dort wird CDATA erwartet, was "0" ja ist 

Es wird kein NMTOKEN erwartet, da würde die 0 nicht passen.
Bei Elementen wie bspw. <a>,<img>,<iframe> würde die "0" jedoch nicht passen, denn dort ist name als NMTOKEN verlangt


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> @ComFreek:
> das mit dem name ist OK so, dort wird CDATA erwartet, was "0" ja ist


Ok, Danke für den Hinweis. Aber ein sinvollerer Name wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## matze93 (16. August 2010)

Hi, 
autofocus habe ich mal rausgenommen. Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.
Sry. das ich nicht geschrieben habe, dass ich das ganze in HTML5 schreibe. Ich weiß selbstveständlich das HTML5 noch nicht voll funktionsfähig ist. Es kann ja auch sein, dass der W3C Validator auch noch mit HTML5 Probleme hat.
@ Sven Mintel: Aber warum kommt den überhaupt diese Fehlemeldung? Es fehlt doch gar kein Pflichtattribut oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2010)

Mmmh, ich habs doch geschrieben

Wenn du als HTML5 validierst, dann...

ist *autofocus *erlaubt und *alt *ein Pflichtattribut.



			
				http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/number-state.html#attr-input-src hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The alt attribute provides the textual label for the alternative button for users and user agents who cannot use the image. *The alt attribute must also be present*, and must contain a non-empty string.



Ergo:

```
<input alt="Beschreibung des Bildes" class="captcha_input" name="0" type="image" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/captcha.png" autofocus>
```


----------

